# Judge Judy boarding lawsuit



## churumbeque

On Judge Judy yesterday a girl from NY put her horse in a boarding facility. Since she brought in her own feed and did her own chores she felt she didn't need to pay board because she was doing self care and it wasn't costing the stable anything. Judy ripped her a new one. This girl just didn't have a clue and she was nailed for full board for 3 months. It was entertaining to say the least.


----------



## gypsygirl

thats ridiculous !


----------



## Speed Racer

Self care doesn't mean 'free', for cryin' out loud! The land owner still has to pay for all the utilities and supplies, as well as keep up on repairs and maintenance.

That girl is an idiot, plain and simple. :?


----------



## gigem88

Hmmm, that would have been interesting to watch! Hopefully this girls eyes has been opened and becomes a better boarder.


----------



## kitten_Val

Heck, I want just to pay for feed too! May be we should co-op with the girl and file a shared claim! :rofl:


----------



## churumbeque

What was even more interesting, it was a fairly large facility and had a few barns. The girl moved into the lower barn with out the owners knowledge. I assume the workers didn't tell her for some time or just didn't realize the owner didn't know.


----------



## Speed Racer

So basically she was just a squatter? What big, brass cojones she must have, just to move right in like she owned the place! :shock:


----------



## GoldSahara

Oh, now that is rich. I would have loved to see Judge Judy rip her one. I would like to see that girl move her horse home and realize just how much she owed that barn owner. 

This is why boarding contracts are a must people. They protect both the barn owner and horse owner in these cases where someone is just plain ignorant.


----------



## churumbeque

Ok so Wed on Swift Justice with Nancy Glass there is a case where the guy misrepresented a horse he sold so watch if you can.


----------



## upnover

Oh wow. She sounds like a SUPER boarder to have in the barn.... (eye roll) It drives me absolutely NUTS when people think that feed/shavings are the only expenses a barn owners has. UGH.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Hahaha! Nice...


----------



## waresbear

I knew that case would make in on here!!!! Wasn't exactly her defense, she said the BO was supposed to contact her to do other chores to work off the self board fee but the BO said there was no agreement. The woman basically had her horse there for a 3 months doing self board but no one contacted her about working off her board. BO claimed she told the woman what the price of board was & she couldn't afford it, (BO just bought the place, had 3 barns on it) so she moved her horse to one of the other cheaper barn but still didn't pay. Judge Judy charged the woman for 3 FULL board months and called her stupid.


----------



## Nitefeatherz

She was stupid. I didn't even catch the show and even I'm thinking "yeah right- trying to pull a fast one." You can't expect to get any kind of board for free. Even if she were looking to "work off" her boarding- it would be discounted- not free!

She probably figured the BO wouldn't be willing to sue or go to court over it. Oh well- her lesson is probably learned now- especially since she didn't have the money to start with.


----------



## BaileyJo

Got to love youtube....


----------



## RhondaLynn

I don't board, have never had to board.. but good grief.. even I know that this is WRONG!!! Judge Judy was right to rip her a new one!!

Rhonda


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

The girl was stupid? Was about the BO? Who doesn't notice that there is an extra horse in their barn for 3 months? What else is going on under her nose? Don't blame the workers. They are there to work, not manage the operation.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

i just want to know what kind of a BO dosnt know theres someone in her barn for 3 months


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Both parties are.... weird.


----------



## Delfina

The whole thing is fishy IMO. A BO that doesn't notice an extra horse for 3mo? Someone who supposedly made arrangements to work off her board and then claims that she shouldn't have to pay for using the facilities as she cared for her horse?

The Judge Judy TV show pays the judgement to whomever wins. I am wondering if the 2 of them cooked up this situation because the boarder was unable to pay, so this way the BO got the money she was due?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Maybe? Either way.. she shouldn't have just moved her horse there when the owner of the place didn't give her permission. That's like someone sleeping over my house when I don't even know who they are!


----------

